# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Replacing stumps one at a time

## Makethat2

Hi all 
Just brought an old queenslander which the building inspections suggested(not urgently) to replace some of the older stump.  Some stumps have been replaced already but I'm hoping to replace the old ones over time.  House is nice and level so hoping to just replace one stump at a time.  Can this be done?  By jacking up the house (and supporting)near the stump to be restumped, remove it, dig out/clean out hole, fix new stump to bearer(stump floating in hole) and fill with concrete and leave house under jacks and support till concrete sets. 
Any advice on this would be great.  I would like to do it over time cause no doubt will be a prick of a job! 
Thanks in advance

----------


## activeman

It actually isn't too bad of a job, as long as you are careful and methodical with it. 
I'm assuming that you are going to use stirrup plates to connect the stumps to the ground and then fill with concrete. 
Others may correct me but: 
1 - The difference between the top of the concrete paving and the bottom of the stirrup plate has to be 75mm minimum. 
2 - The amount the stirrup plate enters the concrete is called the embedment depth. The hole must be filled with concrete 150mm minimum past this embedment depth. Whether you need more than 150mm depends on the size of your stump and stirrup. 
Hope that helps, 
Cheers
Rob

----------


## activeman

Sorry, this is what I'm trying to explain. 
This is an excerpt from Allan Staines' Deck and Pergola book.

----------


## Makethat2

> It actually isn't too bad of a job, as long as you are careful and methodical with it. 
> I'm assuming that you are going to use stirrup plates to connect the stumps to the ground and then fill with concrete. 
> Others may correct me but: 
> 1 - The difference between the top of the concrete paving and the bottom of the stirrup plate has to be 75mm minimum. 
> 2 - The amount the stirrup plate enters the concrete is called the embedment depth. The hole must be filled with concrete 150mm minimum past this embedment depth. Whether you need more than 150mm depends on the size of your stump and stirrup. 
> Hope that helps, 
> Cheers
> Rob

   Thanks for reply mate 
I'm not sure if I'll be using pre made concrete stumps or galvanized steel stumps. was going to fix to the underside of the bearer, have it "floating" in the cleaned out existing hole then fill with concrete and allow to set before removing jacks and props.  Will be sure to have at least 150mm from the bottom of the stump to the bottom of the hole. 
Don't think the 75mm minimum clearance will be a worry.

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks for reply mate 
> I'm not sure if I'll be using pre made concrete stumps or galvanized steel stumps. was going to fix to the underside of the bearer, have it "floating" in the cleaned out existing hole then fill with concrete and allow to set before removing jacks and props.  Will be sure to have at least 150mm from the bottom of the stump to the bottom of the hole. 
> Don't think the 75mm minimum clearance will be a worry.

  yep that's the way to do it and if access is OK then doing one or maybe a couple at a time with props is a good DIY project. Just remember that unless you need to lift a bit higher to level you need the jacks/props simply to be taking the weight - so go lightly as you lift to avoid cracks etc. And use some decent sole plates under jack/prop as you don't want that sinking feeling as you remove the old stump!

----------


## whitey56

Could you give us more info eg; how high is the house, are they inside  or outside stumps to be replaced, is it sandy,rock or clay ground.
Steel columms are easy for DIY but if you want to keep the house original timber posts is the go around the outside, but as you have stated only a few needs replacing so you would have to stay with what is already around the perimeter also adjusting the baton panels to suit if you have them should be considered.
I did House Removals around Brissy for 15 years the inner suburb jobs like Spring Hill/New Farm liked timber outside and steel and beams underneath but around Bardon they were mostly raised put back on steel columms and beams alround and then stud walls and chamfer board to match the house above and maybe timber posts under the veranders, they did look great when all done.  
Regards
Paul

----------


## Makethat2

> Could you give us more info eg; how high is the house, are they inside  or outside stumps to be replaced, is it sandy,rock or clay ground.
> Steel columms are easy for DIY but if you want to keep the house original timber posts is the go around the outside, but as you have stated only a few needs replacing so you would have to stay with what is already around the perimeter also adjusting the baton panels to suit if you have them should be considered.
> I did House Removals around Brissy for 15 years the inner suburb jobs like Spring Hill/New Farm liked timber outside and steel and beams underneath but around Bardon they were mostly raised put back on steel columms and beams alround and then stud walls and chamfer board to match the house above and maybe timber posts under the veranders, they did look great when all done.  
> Regards
> Paul

   Hey Paul 
At the moment  I will only be replacing the inner stumps.  The house is about 1 meter approx of the ground. Not sure of the soil type yet.  As far as depth goes I was going to use the originals wholes and got a bit deeper if needed.   
If I replace the outer stumps should I stick with hard wood to keep it original?  For some reason I have it in my head that the outer ones will be harder, is this the case?  Not sure why probably more room to dig though! 
Thanks

----------


## Gooner

I have the same job to do. I was going to use the same method described (hanging stump off bearer and pour concrete into hole). I was also wondering if this is good enough. 
Best to use a 1:2:3 cement:sand:aggregate mix?

----------


## whitey56

I am confused MT2 you have a Queenslander in Victoria anyway concrete stumps are 68lbs per foot from memory so a 4&1/2 footer is a heavy little sucker so you will talk yourself into steel columms easily.
I would suggest you buy yourself a water level [google it] and check every stump height so you know how level the house is before your start them pick a stump for a key point and use it's height to level the new stumps. Have a good look at the inside doorways above the rotten stumps and see how the door fits in the jambs, i have seen the tops of doors planed down to fit and latches adjusted as the stump sinks.
A Queenslander verander stumps are usually 1 to 2 inches lower than the rest of the house also sometimes lower on added-on rooms at the back,just follow the underside of the bearers around the house and you will see where they step down.
If you have a old builder in the family or neighborhood get him over to sort you out on the water level the rest of it is common sense and hard work. 
See how you go on the inside stumps for a start before tackling the outside.

----------


## Makethat2

> I am confused MT2 you have a Queenslander in Victoria anyway concrete stumps are 68lbs per foot from memory so a 4&1/2 footer is a heavy little sucker so you will talk yourself into steel columms easily.
> I would suggest you buy yourself a water level [google it] and check every stump height so you know how level the house is before your start them pick a stump for a key point and use it's height to level the new stumps. Have a good look at the inside doorways above the rotten stumps and see how the door fits in the jambs, i have seen the tops of doors planed down to fit and latches adjusted as the stump sinks.
> A Queenslander verander stumps are usually 1 to 2 inches lower than the rest of the house also sometimes lower on added-on rooms at the back,just follow the underside of the bearers around the house and you will see where they step down.
> If you have a old builder in the family or neighborhood get him over to sort you out on the water level the rest of it is common sense and hard work. 
> See how you go on the inside stumps for a start before tackling the outside.

   Thanks whitey for your help 
Living in Queensland now but Victoria when I started my account. 
Familar with a water level and how to use it an was planning to do it that way.  I will look into the galvanized steel stumps. 
Thanks heaps

----------

